# The Positive Fallout from the Recent NAPgA Rendy



## packgoatlarry (Dec 10, 2008)

The NAPgA Website (www.napga.org) has been updated with all the thank you letters from the South Warner Wilderness, and the FS Memorandum. Also the pictures in the Gallery


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the "projects" that are done during the Rendy's have been a huge step in the right direction to help place packgoats into a positive light with local land managers. A BIG thanks to all who participated!!


----------

